# Jeep ?'s



## HDdeuce (Nov 17, 2012)

Howdy all. I'm looking into possibly buying a new Jeep and am just wondering about it's plowing abilities. I currently have a 96 F-250 which is awesome for plowing, but it's time for something new. Gas mileage stinks plus it's rusting out. I used to plow my driveway with my ATV but that was horrible - northern Wisconsin (lots of snow), 400+ foot gravel driveway. I assume the capabilities of the Jeep is somewhere between these 2. Is it worth the extra money for the Rubicon? There's been many times I wished my Ford had locking diffs. I don't really want to get a cheaper model and then have to do additions to it later. Also, can the automatic handle a plow OK (can't drive a stick - right arm amputee). Western plow for the Jeep's pretty good? (That's all the local place carries). Any preferences between a 2 door and 4 (leaning towards the 4 door)?

Thanks for the info!
HDdeuce


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We run a 2011 Wrangler four door automatic. I have a boss 7'6" straight poly blade with an Arctic 8' back blade.
The jeep handles both blades no problem. I would have bought one years ago if I knew how good they were. We are planning for another one in about a year and would like to put a small utv vee blade on it.


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 4 door Sahara with snow dogg md75 for plowing my 700' driveway in NH. Totally awesome set up and even with the record snow 2 years ago it plowed with ease. Night and day better than the ATV/plow and the 97 wrangler with Meyer plow I used before. 

Unfortunately I now have a long commute and I'm looking to sell Jeep and plow. Looking into options for what I'll use after I get a gas saving econo-box commuter car.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I can only comment directly on YJ's, since those are the only jeep brand SUV's I've plowed with. They plow better than an ATV, but not by that much. It is a bigger vehicle, but takes an equally bigger plow. It will be a very significant step backward from your ford 250. I do all of my plowing with smaller vehicles, and much prefer *compact 4x4 pickups* over jeep. The extra length makes an enormous difference in stability. With the short jeep, if the plow catches at all, it'll throw you sideways and you're stuck way faster than it is humanly possible to react to. With a longer vehicle, if the plow catches, it pushes you over far far less.

To compensate, I removed the back seat of my YJ, put a piece of plywood up against the (back side of the) roll bars, lined the "box" with old snowmobile tracks, and filled it with rocks, about a dozen of about 150 pounds each. That is in addition to chains on the back wheels. Set up like that, it is a moderately competent plow truck.

As far as automatic transmissions go, take it easy on the transmission. Add a supplementary transmission cooler, limit its ability to shift (i.e., put the lever in 2nd to keep it from upshifting to 3rd, better to spin the motor faster than shift too much), ALWAYS make sure that you come to a COMPLETE stop before changing directions. One of the most common ways of burning an automatic transmission plowing, is being impatient when you back up to take your next run, and shifting between forward and reverse while still rolling. If you give it adequate cooling and don't beat on it through impatience, you'll drastically extend its life.


So... what happened?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to respectfully disagree with at least some of what jasonv said. I had an 01 Wrangler and with dedicated snow tires and some weight in the back. it was easily as stable and actually slid around less than some F250s I've had. I was doing long pushes moving good amounts of snow and it did amazingly well. I sold the Jeep, but kept the wheels/tires for my 97 Cherokee and am always amazed at how well it plows. I have also had around 15 of the same truck you currently have (including my 97 F250HD currently) and would say, having lots of experience with both, that you won't be disappointed at all with the Jeep.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya I have to dissagree with Jasonv too

I started with an F150 used it 2 years bought a jeep as backup and sold the truck.

I have a helper with an F250 My jeep way out plows him. I can push a full blade of snow up drives he cant.

As afeconig said *real snow tires *and counter weight BEHIND the rear axle.

You need to things to plow Torque and traction to get the torque to the ground. with ~200 ft/lb of torque the jeep has enough. By adding REAL snow tires (Blizzak may choice) and COUNTER weight you can get the torque to the ground.

2 years plowing with an F150 25 years plowing with JEEPS ( just drives)


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

It seems that most jeep owners are very defensive about their vehicles. Don't mind them for this, but take everything they say with a grain of salt. They're mostly out to prove something.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think any one is being defensive I think it's a matter of opinion and what some have been doing for a long time. 
If it works then it works for ya if it don't then it don't


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

jasonv;1517961 said:


> It seems that most jeep owners are very defensive about their vehicles. Don't mind them for this, but take everything they say with a grain of salt. They're mostly out to prove something.


Like I said, I've plowed with and currently own both of just about the exact same vehicles he's asking about. I decided to try the Jeep one year just for fun after years of running F250s and was so impressed that I keep using them. To each their own, but again, I have used BOTH. Also, I have nothing to prove Thumbs Up and that's why I don't mind driving a little truck. Also have a Tacoma that plows really well.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont have anything to prove to ANYBODY especially on line. for me its business I can plow more people with a Jeep than a FS pickup. NOT Walyworld but driveways


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

JasonV, you seem to have issues with us individuals have such great luck with our jeeps and the way they plow. Yes, I love my Jeep. Ill defend it till the end against any plow truck thats made for residential driveways and the like. It fits better, plows better, and just plain works better than any other plow truck Ive had. I'd like to know what exactly we are out here to prove and why you have such an issue with a proven snow fighting vehicle that you seem to have so many problems with.


----------

